# Split Second online?



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Hab am Mittwoch mal Split Second online spielen wollen, aber ich bekam keine Verbindung.

Da das Spiel nicht mehr ganz neu ist und ich mir unnötigen Ärger vermeiden will:
Sind die Spielserver von Split Second überhaupt noch online?

Google-Suche hat leider nichts diesbezüglich ergeben.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Galford (18. April 2014)

Über die Server kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben, aber falls dir die Aufkleber/Decals/Achievements wichtig sind: das aller letzte Decal bekommt man normalerweise, wenn man alle anderen freigeschalten hat. Das Problem bei der PC-Version ist, das dieses bei mir und vielen anderen verbuggt ist und sich gar nicht freischalten lässt. Ich kenne eigentlich gar niemand, der es auf dem PC hat. Also wenn du den Multiplayer nur deswegen spielst, dann sei nicht enttäuscht.

Das Spiel ist Ende Mai/Anfang Juni 2010 erschienen - vier Jahre sind für ein Spiel, welches nicht erfolgreich war schon sehr lange. Vor allem hat sich Disney nie wirklich um Cheater gekümmert, und BlackRock, den Entwickler, gibt es auch nicht mehr.

Mich würde es also nicht überraschen, wenn das Spiel online tot ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2014)

Hallo Galford

Hab ich mir schon gedacht das es schon zu alt ist damit die Spielserver noch online sind > trotzdem geiles Spiel!

Ging mir nie um die Decal's, wollte einfach mal mit anderen online zocken da ich es in der Zwischenzeit komplett durch habe (überall 1. Platz).

Das es verbuggt sein soll hab ich nicht bemerkt > bei mir läuft es perfekt.

Gruß A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Galford (18. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das es verbuggt sein soll hab ich nicht bemerkt > bei mir läuft es perfekt.
> 
> Gruß A.Meier-PS3



Nein, ich meinte nicht das Spiel sei verbuggt, sondern das letzte Decal. So weit ich weiß, ist das aber nur bei der PC Version verbuggt. Und mir wäre niemand bekannt, der es je freigeschalten hätte.
Hab das wohl etwas undeutlich geschrieben. Für das Erreichen von Online Rank 1 gibt es ein Decal, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Dieses hatte ich damals noch benötigt um das letzte Decal freizuschalten (welches man bekommt, wenn man alle anderen Decals hat), aber das hat dann ja leider nicht funktioniert. Disney/ Black Rock hat diesen Bug auch nie gefixt. Aber die PC Version wurde eh kaum unterstützt und die Umsetzung für PC entstand in Polen, während Black Rock in England direkt nur die Konsolenversion gemacht hat. Für die Konsolenversion gab es sogar DLC (nicht viel, aber etwas)


 Edit:
 Hier ein Video zum "Quarry"-Track:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAkvXvsuuVI


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2014)

Achso, nur der eine Decal ist verbuggt.

Hab ich gesehen das auf der PS3 ein paar DLC's hat > unter anderem auch eine neue Strecke in einem Steinbruch.

Edit:
Danke fürs Video.
Wäre ne interessante Strecke gewesen.


----------



## Galford (18. April 2014)

Ich weiß noch, das ich die DLCs für die PC Version wollte, und auf deren Facebook(!)-Seite dann noch in eine Diskussion geraten bin, wo ein Konsolenspieler mal wieder meinte, dass PC Spieler keinen Anspruch auf DLC oder eine Aussage seitens der Entwickler hätten. Nein, Anspruch nicht, aber warum darf man nicht Interesse äußern und nachfragen? Und ja, das musste man bei Facebook machen, da es weder zu Spiel, noch zum Entwickler, ein anständiges Forum gegeben hätten. Und das Hilfe-Forum von Disney war auch unglaublich unnütz.

 Ich fand es ja schon traurig, dass man auf eine Frage wie "Kommt es für PC und wenn nicht, gibt es Gründe?" nicht mal eine Antwort bekam, und von Disney und BlackRock dies auch komplett ignoriert wurde. Ein "Nein" ist besser als gar keine Antwort. Sorry, nicht unbedingt eine interessante Story, aber ich wollte man anmerken, wie wenig machmal zwischen Spielern und Publishern kommuniziert wird. Ich finde es zwar Schade, dass es wohl nie ein Split/Second 2 geben wird, aber ich bin ganz froh, nichts weiter mit der kompletten Ignoranz von Disney zu tun zu haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2014)

Das ist leider nicht nur bei Disney so das die Geldgier vor den Spielerinteressen kommt.


----------

